

Ask HN: anyone using atlassian's "unlimited free git/hg hosting"? - 6ren
https://bitbucket.org/

======
eliaskg
I tired ist for small personal projects. Works quite well, it's even possible
to use GitHub's Mac app. The web app features (issues, source, etc) are not
quite as good as GitHub. But since it's free it is a quite good alternative if
you need free private repos.

